# FNA Biopsy results: a great big Hurthle to jump over



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok. I am home after an entire day spent at a major university hospital system in Philly. First I saw my endo, for the results of my US guided FNA of a solitary solid nodule in my Hashimoto's thyroid. He spent less than 5 minutes with me. All he told me was that I will have a repeat US in 8 months, and he also ordered labs to be done in 8 months for TSH, ALT, lipid profile, and a basic metabolic panel. He said the biopsy was normal. What was I supposed to say to that, given the problems I am having...anyway, he was done talking, and I gathered my things...

I asked for copies of the path report. Here is what it says:
"Smears and cell block: compatible with benign follicular nodule (nodular goiter).
The specimen is hypocellular and consists of follicular cells (predominantly in flat monolayers), Hurthle cells, macrophages, colloid, and blood. 
The findings are compatible with nodular goiter.
Recommend clinical correlation."

After this appt, he called over to the ENT surgeon who had ordered a barium swallow-which I had done a couple days before T-giving. He agreed to see me for follow up today, so that I wouldn't have to drive downtown again. After waiting 3.5 hrs in his waiting room, I find out that my flipping hospital never faxed the report from the barium swallow! I told him what I could remember the radiologist telling me. He did another nasal laryngoscopy, and saw that my esophagus is really swollen. Next week, I am going back for a TNE (trans nasal esophagoscopy), which is a more detailed version of what he did today. He does not think that my thyroid nodule itself is causing my dysphagia and dysphonia, but possibly the gland itself, due to the hashimotos. Plus, I have high grade reflux, a hiatal hernia, and an incredibly strong gag reflex.

So...should I be putting all of these puzzle pieces together, or should it be put together by my doctors?? Should I just accept the fact that my endo has written papers and lectured all over the world, therefore, I should relax and trust his expertise? I _*want*_ to like him...he is from South Africa, with the neatest accent, and the wildest eyebrows ever...but something is telling me that he is not looking at the complete picture here.

I felt like bursting into tears after my appt. I really would like an endo who will go over and explain biopsy results, instead of just telling me it is normal, when I feel anything but normal!! he told me that there is no correlation between my medical "issues" and my thyroid disease...I asked him politely how can he know that...and his answer was...your TSH is normal. Is this a red flag??

Sorry for the long post. It just goes along with my long day...and feeling like I really didn't get any answers today.

Thanks for listening ladies...(and gents)...you guys rock!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I personally think you should be happy if everything is normal.

You sound like you are stressing out which could be the reason for your issues. If not, stress is not good no matter what the issue is and could make them even worse. As having (use to) reflux issues and a hiatal hernia myself, believe me stress is not good for either.

You should relax, quit over thinking and leave things in your doctors hands, that is what you are paying them for, their long, expensive education and expertise. Not that you shouldn't have an input, for is your life and health, but give the doctors some credit. When patients are over bearing, come off as being too strong or demanding and I am not saying your are, it turns the doctors off and they will never be willing to work with their patient(s).

Your South Africa doctor sounds impressive and a keeper. You are lucky to have him.

Take some time out, rethink but not over think and relax. It takes one set at a time, you'll get their.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you GDWomen. I was just thinking that I ought to really get a good night of sleep, and things will look different in the morning. They always, always do...

You are right about every point you made. I guess I do over-think things. I am used to taking the weight of the world on my shoulders... figuring everything out...and it is hard for me to really relax and trust.

I think that since my two main problems are in the same general area, and the symptoms overlap, it is easy to jump to the worst conclusions.

Thanks for your reality check! I needed that!


----------

